
JPMorgan and Other Banks Struck by Coordinated Cyberattack - blatherard
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/28/technology/hackers-target-banks-including-jpmorgan.html
======
gnu8
My heart goes out to these upstanding financial institutions and their
shareholders, and I pray that they don't lose too much money compensating
their customers for any losses resulting from these attacks.

~~~
easytiger
How mature of you

------
awwaiid
This article has an AMAZING amount of weak conclusions and flat-out poor
wording. Maybe the author was under an above-average tight deadline?
Scaremongering?

~~~
miles932
The number of times they mention the insidious threat of the seething hacker
horde of "Russians" makes me feel positively McCarthy-esque. Absurd.

~~~
jes
With respect, there is reason to believe that McCarthy was not entirely wrong.
The evils of communist governments are also beyond dispute, in my view.

[1]. See the section on "Ongoing Debate",
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_McCarthy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_McCarthy)

[2]. Communist governments have been among the greatest perpetrators of
democide, with the PRC at ~76 million citizens murdered, and the USSR at ~62
million citizens murdered in the 20th century.
[https://www.hawaii.edu/powerkills/20TH.HTM](https://www.hawaii.edu/powerkills/20TH.HTM)

[3]. This man, in his book "Disinformation," wrote that the USSR had more
people involved in covert operations and disinformation campaigns than they
had active intelligence agents.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ion_Mihai_Pacepa](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ion_Mihai_Pacepa)

~~~
pyre
> McCarthy was not entirely wrong

So... it's a good thing to model "spy hunting" on the Salem Witch Trials? How
is "a communist-spy around every corner" that much different than "report your
neighbors for subversive/not-approved ideas, comrade?"

Edit: Just think about pairing up McCarthy-ism and HUAC/SACB[1] with NSA-
levels of data gathering today. Would it make the world a better place, or
would it have a chilling effect on free speech / free exchange of ideas?

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_McCarthy#HUAC_and_SACB](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_McCarthy#HUAC_and_SACB)

~~~
jes
Saying that McCarthy was not entirely wrong does not imply that I endorse
every aspect of his behavior.

~~~
pyre
Sure. McCarthy was right that there were Soviet agents in America, and that
there was a Soviet threat. But he was not the lone canary in the coal mine,
blowing the whistle on Soviet deceptions. He is not known for being the voice
of reason when few would believe the reality of the situation. He is known for
leading/inspiring witch hunts for Soviet spies, and ruining people's lives
based on coincidence and thought-crime. When you say he was "not entirely
wrong" without qualification, it is these things that people feel are
implicitly referred to by the statement.

------
hell-banned1
Is stealing from thiefs OK?

~~~
lucozade
Sure. And I'm sure the hackers will check that the isThief flag is set on all
the Chase accounts that they mess up. As we all know, real people are never
affected by this sort of behaviour, only guys in white rooms stroking cats.

